# No cheating, or looking at Google. Name the breed



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Ok people, let´s see how much we know without looking for asnwers (books, internet or colleagues)
Name the 5 cat breeds.


----------



## LDK1 (Oct 1, 2010)

I've no idea, but I love the look of that 3rd one!


----------



## Figaro (Jul 27, 2013)

Burmese, main coon, sphinx, birman, um....another birman lol


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

having watched a lot of cats 101 and actually having a cat book on breeds I still am unsure lol

number 1 - Burmese colouring but the face isn't what I think a Burmese has :/ I could be wrong
number 2 - a fluffy moggy 
number 3 - a devon rex or Cornish rex?
number 4 - a colourpoint of some sort
number 5 - a singapura


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Chocolate Burmese (american type)
Maine Coon
Cornish Rex (American type)
Blue point Thai
Singapura


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

LDK1 said:


> I've no idea, but I love the look of that 3rd one!


It's horrid :001_tt2:


----------



## LDK1 (Oct 1, 2010)

Cookieandme said:


> It's horrid :001_tt2:


It is totally adorable :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:

:001_tt2:


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Tonkinese, NFC ( but not convinced as need side profile view), Peterbald, Burmese, Asian

How many did I get wrong?


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

Burmese
NFC
Devon Rex
Australian Mist? 
Singapura


----------



## oggers86 (Nov 14, 2011)

LDK1 said:


> It is totally adorable :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:
> 
> :001_tt2:


I think that one is a Cornish, I have been doing a bit of research into the Rexes and my preferred one is the Devon which looks rounder and more gremlin like.


----------



## catlove844 (Feb 15, 2011)

merlin12 said:


> Ok people, let´s see how much we know without looking for asnwers (books, internet or colleagues)
> Name the 5 cat breeds.


Burmese, moggie, Cornish rex, not sure, tonkinese?, singapura ?

Do I win?! :devil:


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Figaro said:


> Burmese, main coon, sphinx, birman, um....another birman lol


you got only one right


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Shadow And Lightning said:


> having watched a lot of cats 101 and actually having a cat book on breeds I still am unsure lol
> 
> number 1 - Burmese colouring but the face isn't what I think a Burmese has :/ I could be wrong
> number 2 - a fluffy moggy
> ...


2.5 right


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

MerlinsMum said:


> Chocolate Burmese (american type)
> Maine Coon
> Cornish Rex (American type)
> Blue point Thai
> Singapura


3 correct


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

spid said:


> Tonkinese, NFC ( but not convinced as need side profile view), Peterbald, Burmese, Asian
> 
> How many did I get wrong?


If I have to follow the order you wrote them none correct, if I ignore the order 2


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Lunabuma said:


> Burmese
> NFC
> Devon Rex
> Australian Mist?
> Singapura


2 correct


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

merlin12 said:


> Ok people, let´s see how much we know without looking for asnwers (books, internet or colleagues)
> Name the 5 cat breeds.


Hmm, I'd say:

Tonkinese

Domestic Longhair

Cornish Rex ( :001_wub: )

Traditional Siamese (probably an American one, if so) or maybe an Asian of some kind. Not too sure about that one 

Singapura


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

catlove844 said:


> Burmese, moggie, Cornish rex, not sure, tonkinese?, singapura ?
> 
> Do I win?! :devil:


there is no moggie there or better said justa.


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

JordanRose said:


> Hmm, I'd say:
> 
> Tonkinese
> 
> ...


No siamese or domestic long lair


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Burmese ( American)

Siberian 

Cornish Rex

Thai cat

Singapura


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

merlin12 said:


> No siamese or domestic long lair


Looks like a moggy to me. Can't see any pedigree in that second one  If anything, I'd say an NFC but like Spid, not convinced.

The fourth I'm really stuck on. All I can say is that they are very beautiful :001_wub:


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

JordanRose said:


> Looks like a moggy to me. Can't see any pedigree in that second one  If anything, I'd say an NFC but like Spid, not convinced.
> 
> The fourth I'm really stuck on. All I can say is that they are very beautiful :001_wub:


It is a breed, I´ll give a small clue. I haven´t seen anyone on PF with one (but I might be mistaken).


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Have I got any right?


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

MollyMilo said:


> Have I got any right?


you have 3 out of 5


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

This has made for absolutely fascinating reading for me! I believed the breeds to be so distinct that it would be easy to tell what was what, particularly by those experienced in breed spotting or showing. It's been a real education!


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

I think the fluffster (2nd one) is a Turkish Angora

I think the last one is a Singapura

The third one looks like a fluffy Siamese!

I think the first one is Burmese

Dont know what the fourth one is

Just thought I would mix the answers up a bit for a bit of variety


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

carly87 said:


> This has made for absolutely fascinating reading for me! I believed the breeds to be so distinct that it would be easy to tell what was what, particularly by those experienced in breed spotting or showing. It's been a real education!


I thought the same- you'd think they'd be very easy to tell apart, wouldn't you?

The first has the colouring of a chocolate Burmese but the face isn't round enough, the ears are huge too, which is why I leaned towards a Tonk. Not too sure now, though. Hmm...

The second is a black and white semi longhair, but without any obvious pedigree facial features (like the MC muzzle, NFC profile, Persian moustache)- I'm wondering if it's a tail-less cat of some kind. Manx or Bobtail, maybe- can't see the rest of the body though so hard to tell.

The third is a black and white, what looks to be a rex, but not a devon- the face isn't right- it has a sleeker body and a wedge head. I think it's gorgeous but can see why it may be a 'marmite' kind of cat.

Now, the fourth- it's tricky. I don't know if it's possible but looks like a ticked tabby colourpoint (though I'm sure Spid will tell me I'm wrong!). Not a Siamese (or at least, not a modern one), as the body is quite solid. Beautiful cat, but hard to put your finger on it.

And the final one- it's got the unmistakable eyes of a Singapura. Couldn't be anything else!

Very interesting to read people's thoughts though, isn't it?!


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Okay, from left to right, I would say:

1. Burmese but it looks quite young because its face is too small for its ears. My Burmese did not have ears that large as an adult but, yes, I think Burmese.

2. Not sure really, so I'll say NFC. Face is wrong for a Maine Coon and the tuft at the top of the ears is missing. Has facial markings similar to a bi colour ragdoll but eye colour not clear on photo so I'll plump for NFC.

3. Cornish Rex. Devon Rex's face is more heart shaped, I think, and this is definitely a rex. The Selkirk Rex is more British Shorthair looking with a rex coat, so I'll say Cornish Rex.

4. Looks like a Burmese but with blue eyes, so not a Burmese. I think it could be a Tonkinese.

5. Not too sure if this last one is a ticked Asian, Singapura or a Burmilla. Pictures a little small so I cannot tell if it looks like it is wearing eye liner or not. I have a friend with Singapura's and I think this looks like them. I think I will plump for Singapura.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

1: Burmese
2: Turkish Van - pure guess on Merlin's clue about no members having one (though I do know one who does)
3: Peterbald - doesn't look curly enough to be a Rex but I could be wrong on that.
4:this one has me stumped - I would have said traditional Siamese - Tonk, maybe?
5: Singapura


----------



## Tate (Jun 11, 2012)

Purely on my initial reactions:
Burmese, Domestic Longhair (I'm horrible with longhaired breeds, but even I see nothing of a purebred in this one!), Cornish Rex, Tonkinese, Singapura.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Tate said:


> Purely on my initial reactions:
> Burmese, Domestic Longhair (I'm horrible with longhaired breeds, but even I see nothing of a purebred in this one!), Cornish Rex, Tonkinese, Singapura.


It does look more like a domestic longhair to me too. It just doesn't have the features I would be looking for in any longhaired breed I know but then I am not familiar with every single breed.


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

This is an interesting thread, I have to add that I would have guessed only the last one. People, there is no DSH or Siamese.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

So, are any of mine correct?


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Sacremist said:


> Okay, from left to right, I would say:
> 
> 1. Burmese but it looks quite young because its face is too small for its ears. My Burmese did not have ears that large as an adult but, yes, I think Burmese.
> 
> ...


3 and one of your guesses


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

I think they are - 

1. Burmese (american) 
2. Peterbald
3. Manx
4. Tonk
5. Burmilla or Chinchilla - its bugging me, without good old google I am stuck on the differences between a Tiffanie, Burmilla and Chinchilla.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Did I get any right???


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Aurelie said:


> I think they are -
> 
> 1. Burmese (american)
> 2. Peterbald
> ...


I'm also now edging towards 1) Burmese and 4) Tonkinese. I thought the second looked Manx as well- reminded me of Toby Tyler, hard to tell without the rest of the body though...


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Okay, here's a second go:

I'm sticking with four I said before but with one change to the second picture:


Okay, from left to right, I would say:

1. Burmese

2. This really is a wild guess: Manx

3. Cornish Rex.

4. Tonkinese.

5. Singapura.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Okay I'm going for 

Burmese
?? - RagaMuffin?
Cornish Rex,
Tonkiese
Singapura.


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Aurelie said:


> I think they are -
> 
> 1. Burmese (american)
> 2. Peterbald
> ...


2 correct


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

MCWillow said:


> I think the fluffster (2nd one) is a Turkish Angora
> 
> I think the last one is a Singapura
> 
> ...


2 correct


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Sacremist said:


> Okay, here's a second go:
> 
> I'm sticking with four I said before but with one change to the second pictur
> 
> ...


yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeah 4 correct


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

spid said:


> Okay I'm going for
> 
> Burmese
> ?? - RagaMuffin?
> ...


yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeees, we have a winner


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

If that 2nd one is a solid/coloured ragdoll - I might just have to have words!


EDIT: just seen I got it right! PHew! What happens now?


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

spid said:


> If that 2nd one is a solid/coloured ragdoll - I might just have to have words!
> 
> EDIT: just seen I got it right! PHew! What happens now?


well I was thinking of putting up five more but maybe being the winner you´d like to do the honours


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Your prize is to hand deliver Agnes to Mogwarts :thumbup:

On the plus side you get to have snuggles with Cedar and Blossom when you drop her off


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

MCWillow said:


> Your prize is to hand deliver Agnes to Mogwarts :thumbup:
> 
> On the plus side you get to have snuggles with Cedar and Blossom when you drop her off


REALLY!! Okay! ANything for a cuddle with my babes!

I will start uploading.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

spid said:


> REALLY!! Okay! ANything for a cuddle with my babes!
> 
> I will start uploading.


Awww - you do know you are welcome here anytime for snuggles with the Munchkins?!

I just need a bit of 'housework' notice  :lol:


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

okay my computer is being silly so will have to post 5 posts - number 1


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

number 2


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

number 3


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

number 4


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

number 5






going to have my dinner now - back in a bit


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

1- Somali

2- Russian Blue

3- Ragdoll (?)

4- Havana

5- La Perm (?)


I like this game! I'm poop at it but it's fun! :lol:


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

tough
-Abysinian
-Russian blue
-Snowshoe
-Bombay
-Serkirk rex (curly variety)

Let me know


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

JordanRose said:


> 1- Somali
> 
> 2- Russian Blue
> 
> ...


2 and 1/2 -. One needs more.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

merlin12 said:


> tough
> -Abysinian
> -Russian blue
> -Snowshoe
> ...


Sorry, not a scooby.


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

spid said:


> Sorry, not a scooby.


 wow, that really looks like a Bombay.


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

spid said:


> 2 and 1/2 -. One needs more.


Hmm...Havana Brown? Will that get me to 3?

Is the 'Raggie' a Birman? (Can't see white socks, though  )

And the last one... Siberian? (Although, it looks curly and you've just ruled out Selkirk!)


----------



## oggers86 (Nov 14, 2011)

JordanRose said:


> 1- Somali
> 
> Ahh yes. I was thinking abyssian but the tail is too fluffy.
> 
> ...


Number 5 I havent got even an inkling.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

I think 2 is a Russian Blue, and 4 is an Oriental - 3 doesnt seem fluffy enough for a Raggie so I will go with Birman, 5 is definitely La Perm, 1 is maybe a Somali.

How did I do?


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

JordanRose said:


> Hmm...Havana Brown? Will that get me to 3?
> 
> Is the 'Raggie' a Birman? (Can't see white socks, though  )
> 
> And the last one... Siberian? (Although, it looks curly and you've just ruled out Selkirk!)


Yes up to 3 now.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

oggers86 said:


> Number 5 I havent got even an inkling.


2 and a half - you forgot a word


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

MCWillow said:


> I think 2 is a Russian Blue, and 4 is an Oriental - 3 doesnt seem fluffy enough for a Raggie so I will go with Birman, 5 is definitely La Perm, 1 is maybe a Somali.
> 
> How did I do?


2 - they are tricky a few of them


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

JordanRose said:


> 1- Somali
> 
> 2- Russian Blue
> 
> ...


Just had a brainwave! (Yes, me!)

1- Somali

2- Korat

3- Selkirk (can't tell from that photo but looks like it could be slightly curly)

4- Havana Brown

5- La Perm


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

JordanRose said:


> Just had a brainwave! (Yes, me!)
> 
> 1- Somali
> 
> ...


4 - no Selkirk I wouldn't be that obvious! A great brain wave Jordan!


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Ooooooh - is 2 a Corat (spelling?)

My mums friend had one when I was small and I always thought she was making fun of me when she said it was Corat instead of a cat! :blush:


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

spid said:


> 4 - no Selkirk I wouldn't be that obvious! A great brain wave Jordan!


The third one is tricky. Hmm.

Ah, another brainwave- Neva Masquerade?


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

MCWillow said:


> Ooooooh - is 2 a Corat (spelling?)
> 
> My mums friend had one when I was small and I always thought she was making fun of me when she said it was Corat instead of a cat! :blush:


Yep


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Somali
Korat
Ragdoll
Havana Brown
La Perm


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

JordanRose said:


> The third one is tricky. Hmm.
> 
> Ah, another brainwave- Neva Masquerade?


Nope 


MerlinsMum said:


> Somali
> Korat
> Ragdoll
> Havana Brown
> La Perm


4


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

spid said:


> Nope
> 
> 4


Argh! Thought I had it then!!

I thought Neva Masquerades were colour-pointed Siberians. Could be wrong though *goes off to Google, now I know it's not the right answer*...


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

JordanRose said:


> Argh! Thought I had it then!!
> 
> I thought Neva Masquerades were colour-pointed Siberians. Could be wrong though *goes off to Google, now I know it's not the right answer*...


Google is cheating - but it is a very rare breed over here. SO I let you off. Neva Masquerades ARE pointed Siberians.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

merlin12 said:


> Ok people, let´s see how much we know without looking for asnwers (books, internet or colleagues)
> Name the 5 cat breeds.


NUMBER 2, come on down, i LOVE you.:blush:


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

spid said:


> Google is cheating - but it is a very rare breed over here. SO I let you off. Neva Masquerades ARE pointed Siberians.


I haven't Googled, they just popped into my head. I've just googled them, knowing they weren't right.

Wracking my brain for another pointed SLH. Can't be a BLH, the face isn't right. Got me stumped here, Spid. Good one!


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

The only thing that I can think of is a Balinese. But doesn't look to be the right shape for a Bali, unless it's an old-style one  You get the traditional Siamese so I guess you can get traditional Balinese, too.

I'm waffling now. Probably for no reason


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

1: Somali
2: Korat
3: BSH colourpoint variant 
4: Havana
5: La Perm


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

JordanRose said:


> The only thing that I can think of is a Balinese. But doesn't look to be the right shape for a Bali, unless it's an old-style one  You get the traditional Siamese so I guess you can get traditional Balinese, too.
> 
> I'm waffling now. Probably for no reason


All 5 now - well done! YOur turn!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

lymorelynn said:


> 1: Somali
> 2: Korat
> 3: BSH colourpoint variant
> 4: Havana
> 5: La Perm


4 - Jordan just got it - the 3rd one is a Balinese


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

spid said:


> All 5 now - well done! YOur turn!


Really? 

No way! I was clutching at straws with that one!! :lol:

I'll get some sorted out...

(Can I have a certain Fredly as a prize please?)


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Here goes! Not too difficult  

(Aren't cats just beautiful!!)


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

1: Egyptian Mau
2:Exotic Short Hair
3: Oriental Long Hair
4: Tiffany
5:Ragdoll


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

lymorelynn said:


> 1: Egyptian Mau
> 2:Exotic Short Hair
> 3: Oriental Long Hair
> 4: Tiffany
> 5:Ragdoll


Not quite- 3 out of 5, not bad for a first go!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Ocicat
Exotic SH
Oriental LH
Asian
Mitted Ragdoll


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

spid said:


> Ocicat
> Exotic SH
> Oriental LH
> Asian
> Mitted Ragdoll


2 out of 5 

(I think 4 is in the Asian section but what is the breed's specific name? I feel like a quizmaster!)


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Is it a Burmilla?


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

spid said:


> Is it a Burmilla?


It is indeedy! 

Just two more to get!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm stumped on 5 - I can't think of any other long haired breed that is mitted and Bi-colour and it has the Ragdoll white chin. Birmans don't have bicolour, we've had Muffins, it's not a BLH so it has to be a raggie. 

SO 

Mau?
Exotic
Turkish Angora?
Burmilla
Ragdoll


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

I think...

1. Egyptian Mau
2. Exotic Shorthair
3. Turkish Van
4. Burmilla
5. Ragdoll

Thought 3 might be a foreign white but isn't the tail a bit too full for a foreign white?


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

spid said:


> I'm stumped on 5 - I can't think of any other long haired breed that is mitted and Bi-colour and it has the Ragdoll white chin. Birmans don't have bicolour, we've had Muffins, it's not a BLH so it has to be a raggie.
> 
> SO
> 
> ...


3 out of 5 again.

Would it help if I said that 5 isn't a long-hair (probably should've got a better photo really!)


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Aurelie said:


> I think...
> 
> 1. Egyptian Mau
> 2. Exotic Shorthair
> ...


3 out of 5! 

(Foreign White's on the right lines- more so than Turkish Van)


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

He looks long haired in that! A bi colour mitted short haired eh? Really has got me stumped now. SO not raggie.

Hmm, 

Mau
Exotic
Oriental LH
Burmilla
BSH


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

spid said:


> He looks long haired in that! A bi colour mitted short haired eh? Really has got me stumped now. SO not raggie.
> 
> Hmm,
> 
> ...


Almost! 4 out of 5 now. Don't think it's a breed that's too established in the UK- seem popular in the US...


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

AMerican SH? pop in the dark and now to bed.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

is the last one a Snowshoe? Clutching straws here


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

spid said:


> AMerican SH?


Nope.

There's someone who breeds them on PF. Also, think Grumpy Cat...


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

lymorelynn said:


> is the last one a Snowshoe? Clutching straws here


Yay! Lynn got it!! 

I don't know who wins now though


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Lynn wins - I've met snoeshoes - never seen them that chunky in the face - maybe I've only met girlies!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Thank you  I thought it looked too chunky to be a Snowshoe too but there you go 
I will see if I can find 5 new ones


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Here we go


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

4 BSH, 5 MC - will have to look at the rest in more depth in a min - I have 5 munchkins demanding fish :lol:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

MCWillow said:


> 4 BSH, 5 MC - will have to look at the rest in more depth in a min - I have 5 munchkins demanding fish :lol:


No  Hope your babies enjoy their fish supper - I have Mai Tai telling me it's bed time, which means a treat from the cupboard


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

1. Ocicat
2. Abyssinian
3. Asian Spotted tabby
4. Chartreux
5. Nebelung


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

MerlinsMum said:


> 1. Mau
> 2. Blue Cream & White Exotic
> 3. White Oriental Longhair (aka Javanese/Angora depending on registry)
> 4. Burmilla
> 5. Snowshoe


Done them - we're on the next lot now


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

lymorelynn said:


> Done them - we're on the next lot now


Ok see edited post! Sorry!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

MerlinsMum said:


> 1. Ocicat
> 2. Abyssinian
> 3. Asian Spotted tabby
> 4. Chartreux
> 5. Nebelung


3 out of 5 :thumbup1:


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Revised list then - 
Bengal
Abyssinian
Spotted Mist
Chartreux
Nebelung


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

First seems to have a short tail and looks like a breed one of my FB friends has so I'll say American Bobtail
Abyssinian
Australian Mist
Chartreux
Nebelung


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm going for 

Pixie Bob
Abyssinian
Australian Mist
Chartreux
Nebelung


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

spotty cats said:


> First seems to have a short tail and looks like a breed one of my FB friends has so I'll say American Bobtail
> Abyssinian
> Australian Mist
> Chartreux
> Nebelung


And Spottycats is the winner! I didn't think anyone would get 
the Chartreux - clever folks

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## Peter Galbavy (Apr 29, 2010)

1. Cat
2. Cat
3. Cat
4. Cat
5. Cat

You don't need to wrap my prize, I'll take it as is.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Ooo, it's going to get harder now!:ihih: Was just working through that lot when SC got it.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Maybe SC is asleep - being an antipodean! Shall I do some more? Or we could play name the colour?


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

spid said:


> Maybe SC is asleep - being an antipodean! Shall I do some more? Or we could play name the colour?


Maybe you should do some more, and we have to name the breed and colour.

(I'll be really rubbish at that! :lol: )


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

spid said:


> Maybe SC is asleep - being an antipodean! Shall I do some more? Or we could play name the colour?


I was  now I'm off to work so you go ahead


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

spotty cats said:


> I was  now I'm off to work so you go ahead


I'm off out so it will have to wait a bit.


----------



## catlove844 (Feb 15, 2011)

JordanRose said:


> Here goes! Not too difficult
> 
> (Aren't cats just beautiful!!)





lymorelynn said:


> Here we go
> View attachment 119595
> 
> 
> ...


Bengal, Somali, Bengal, korat? Neblang?


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

spid said:


> I'm off out so it will have to wait a bit.


I'm home from work now 

So here we go, if you want to guess colour/pattern as well as breed as was suggested, just for fun


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

.... hmmmm

Oriental Shorthair
Ocicat
Maine Coon
Bengal
British Shorthair?


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

-Cousin to a siamese
-I have no idea
-Manx
-Bengal
-Occicat


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

1: ticked tabby Oriental
2: Ocicat - pale colour, do they come in fawn?
3: red self Maine Coon
4: Bengal
5: mini leopard  Asian leopard cat?


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Lynnnnn!!!!! How can that red boy be a self! He's obviously a tabby - what are you on today!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Brown ticked tabby Oriental
I have no idea
red classic tabby Main Coon
Brown spotted tabby Bengal
Snow rosetted Ocicat

This is/was very hard for my as they are mainly short haireds. I have no idea on number two - looks snow but green/ yellow eyes?!


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Lunabuma said:


> .... hmmmm
> 
> Oriental Shorthair
> Ocicat
> ...


Very close, 4 out of 5  not all in the right order

Ocicats do come in fawn, that isn't fawn though. No snow or rosetted Oci's either


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

I must confess I have seen the answeres on page 1, but my guess is:

Burmese

??? Turkish van or angora maybe

Cornish Rex

don't know

singapura


Oops..... I see you seem to have moved on to a new series of pics....
I was looking at page 1


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

spid said:


> Lynnnnn!!!!! How can that red boy be a self! He's obviously a tabby - what are you on today!


It's hot  and I was thinking about going to fetch my baby girl - my brain was saying tabby and somehow my fingers said self


----------



## catlove844 (Feb 15, 2011)

spotty cats said:


> I'm home from work now
> 
> So here we go, if you want to guess colour/pattern as well as breed as was suggested, just for fun


Oriental or Serengeti, octicat, maine coon, Bengal, Bengal ?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Okay
1: Oriental ticked tabby
2:lilac Ocicat
3: red tabby Maine Coon
4: Bengal
5: I still think this is a mini leopard 
but I know I'm wrong somewhere because Lunabuma has 4 out of 5 but wrong order  Aggghhhh!


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

my guess:

Oriental Shorthair
Egyptian Mau
Maine Coon
Ocicat
Bengal


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

1- Oriental Shorthair (ticked tabby)

2- Ocicat (lilac?)

3- Maine Coon (red tabby and white)

4- Egyptian Mau (although, I thought they were more slender than that so it's very much a 'clutching at straws' guess...)- no idea about colour, simply 'brown'? Bronze? 

5- Bengal (snow?)


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

JordanRose said:


> 1- Oriental Shorthair (ticked tabby)
> 
> 2- Ocicat (lilac?)
> 
> ...


All the right breeds, well done 

ORI is choc spotted, Oci lilac silver, Mau is bronze, Bengal seal mink


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

spotty cats said:


> All the right breeds, well done
> 
> ORI is choc spotted, Oci lilac silver, Mau is bronze, Bengal seal mink


Oh wow! Really? I'm impressed with myself 

(Colours need touching up, but the breeds. Right on! :lol: )

I'll think of some more to put up. Hmm...


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Right, here's some more. Not too difficult, I don't think. Love this game, gives me an excuse to look at all the beautiful breeds out there!


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

1- a manx
2- angora
3 -exotic shorthair
4- norweigan forest cat
5-ummmm bombay


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Shadow And Lightning said:


> 1- a manx
> 2- angora
> 3 -exotic shorthair
> 4- norweigan forest cat
> 5-ummmm bombay


3 out of 5


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Japanese Bobtail
Turkish Angora
Exotic
Maine Coon
Bombay


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

1: Manx
2: bloomin gorgeous :001_wub: angora?
3: Selkirk Rex
4: NFC
5: Bombay


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Cat
Cat
Cat
Cat
and!!! guess what!
its another cat


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

MerlinsMum said:


> Japanese Bobtail
> Turkish Angora
> Exotic
> Maine Coon
> Bombay


4 out of 5- almost! 



lymorelynn said:


> 1: Manx
> 2: bloomin gorgeous :001_wub: angora?
> 3: Selkirk Rex
> 4: NFC
> 5: Bombay


Again, 4 out of 5. So close! 

(The Angora is BEAUTIFUL, isn't it? :001_tt1: )



DT said:


> Cat
> Cat
> Cat
> Cat
> ...


We have a winner!!! :laugh:


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

JordanRose said:


> 4 out of 5- almost!
> 
> Again, 4 out of 5.:


How does that work then, since both our answers were so different.... surely one of us is 3/5.... :confused1:


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

MerlinsMum said:


> How does that work then, since both our answers were so different.... surely one of us is 3/5.... :confused1:


Oh yes, sorry- you got 3


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Japanese bobtail
Turkish angora
Selkirk rex
NFC
Bombay


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

And........


Bump......


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Hello....

is this thread still going?

JR, stand to attention, please.....


----------



## catlove844 (Feb 15, 2011)

I think one is a exotic & one a bombaby, am lost on the others


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Manx (polydactyled)
Angora (sooo scrummy)
Selkirk Rex 
RagaMuffin 
Bombay


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

All waiting for JR's verdict.......


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Friday - she must be out on the lash!


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

spid said:


> Friday - she must be out on the lash!


:lol: I wish! Been at the shelter- sorry! (I have lots of kitten photos to make up for my 'thread murder' though  )



Jiskefet said:


> Japanese bobtail
> Turkish angora
> Selkirk rex
> NFC
> Bombay


Jiskefet is our winner this time


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Right, I'm off to find some more interesting cat breeds....


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Here we go....


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

GOing to have a guess

Bengal
Siberian
British Blue
Persian
no idea.


----------



## LyraBella (Jul 18, 2012)

This thread is fascinating; it is making me realise how little I know about cat breeds!


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

spid said:


> GOing to have a guess
> 
> Bengal
> Siberian
> ...


Two of them half right (both are sub-breeds or variants of the breed you mention), the other 2 are wrong


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Sokoke
Siberian
Chartreux
Peke faced Persian
Tailed Manx


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

MerlinsMum said:


> Sokoke
> Siberian
> Chartreux
> Peke faced Persian
> Tailed Manx


Two correct


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

These are all complete guesses, I'm not good at this

1. Bengal
2.Norwegian Forest Cat or Sibrerian Forest Cat
3. British Shorthair
4.Exotic/ persian
5. Manx with a tail


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Ingrid25 said:


> These are all complete guesses, I'm not good at this
> 
> 1. Bengal
> 2.Norwegian Forest Cat or Sibrerian Forest Cat
> ...


One half correct, this cat is a variant of the general breed you mention
One half correct, wrong variant of the breed.


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Based on other guesses and stabs in the dark...

1- Sokoke

2- Siberian (don't think it is but can't think what else it might be. Need to think)

3- British Shorthair [variant]- just based on your responses 

4- Exotic Longhair

5- Shorthaired LaPerm


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

JordanRose said:


> Based on other guesses and stabs in the dark...
> 
> 1- Sokoke
> 
> ...


Two correct
You seem to have spotted the one that I thought the most difficult, or else it whas a very good guess.


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Jiskefet said:


> Two correct
> You seem to have spotted the one that I thought the most difficult, or else it whas a very good guess.


Hmm...

I'll switch BSH with Chartreux (sp?) then, I think.

Seems too obvious to be persian so will stick with ELH and I can't think what else 5 could be so will stick with La Perm.

The top 2, I'm really not sure. I'll keep wracking my brains...


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

JordanRose said:


> Hmm...
> 
> I'll switch BSH with Chartreux (sp?) then, I think.
> 
> ...


Three correct :w00t:


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

I will help you with another set of pictures of the same breeds, in the same order.


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

1- I'm really struggling with that one, trying to think of shorthaired ped tabbies and nothing's springing to mind  

2- Pixiebob ?

3- Chartreux

4- Exotic Longhair

5- Shorthaired LaPerm


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

JordanRose said:


> 2- Pixiebob ?
> 
> 3- Chartreux
> 
> ...


Out of these 4, you have 3 correct.....


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Jiskefet said:


> Out of these 4, you have 3 correct.....


Ooooh. Hmm.

1- Sokoke (again...)

2- Pixiebob ? [Or perhaps American Bobtail...]

3- Chartreux

4- Persian ?

5- LaPerm

You've picked some good'uns here, Jiskefet! :w00t:


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

JordanRose said:


> Ooooh. Hmm.
> 
> 1- Sokoke (again...)
> 
> ...


4 out of 5

well, 4½ really


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Jiskefet said:


> 4 out of 5
> 
> well, 4½ really


If I go back to Exotic Longhair, will it be 5? :ihih:

I'm very confused! :blushing:


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Nope......

4 - or 4½. depending on how strict I am....

Wrong subbreed of persian.....


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Jiskefet said:


> Nope......
> 
> 4 - or 4½. depending on how strict I am....
> 
> Wrong subbreed of persian.....


Peke faced, as opposed to Open/Doll Faced?


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Nope....
It is sometimes referred to as a ........ cat, and sometimes as a ........ persian cat. 

Though you need to think of Persia in its glory days, not 20th century Persia, to come anywhere near the place this beauty is named after.


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Brainwave!!

As they're colourpointed, are you wanting the word 'Himalayan'?


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

singapura

British long haired

cornish rex

old-type siamese

northern big-eye wonder cat (my favourite breed!) :w00t:


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

JordanRose said:


> Brainwave!!
> 
> As they're colourpointed, are you wanting the word 'Himalayan'?


We have a winner!!!!!!!!


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Jiskefet said:


> We have a winner!!!!!!!!


Phew, we got there in the end!! I'll think of some more


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Woop, woop! Himmies featured at last! Good choice, JKF!


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

carly87 said:


> Woop, woop! Himmies featured at last! Good choice, JKF!


I had no idea you were a Himmie fan, Carly. Who knew? Wink, wink!


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Right, some more. I'm running out of breeds so it's not a hugely difficult set!

Carly, do you want to play? If so, I can dig out some breed descriptions for you if you like!


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

First guess....

1 - peterbald

2 - burmilla

3 Egyptian mau

4 - Siberian

5 - Birman


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

For Carly.


Number one description:

Long, almost tubular bodies; long, fine, spider-like legs; long, whippy tail; long, graceful neck, long, straight profile-from head to toe.

The extra large ears are set very low on the head reminding one of bat wings and to balance the ears, the long wedge ends in a blunt muzzle rather than a pointed one. The oval paws are webbed with long agile fingers and toes.

Coats are divided: Bald and Hairy: Bald is further divided into Ultra Bald, Flock or Chamois, and Velour; Hairy into Brush and Straight



Number two:

A cat of Asian ancestry, boasting a medium build and semi-longhair fur. The head forms a short wedge shape, with large to medium ears, set so as to continue the line of the face. The medium to long tail is plumed. The eyes are set well apart and are neither almond-shaped nor round. 

The eyes may be any colour from yellow through to green. The body is firm and muscular with a strong straight back. The legs are of medium length and paws are oval.


Number three: 

They are of moderate size, have large expressive eyes in a range of greens and a glossy, short coat on a warm cream background, which is easy to care for. The nose, chin and whisker pads are broad giving the face a generous, open look with delicate tabby markings.


Number four:

A barrel shaped body with a broad, wedge shaped head, giving an overall impression of circles and rounded contours.

Classed as semi-longhaired and has a distinctive coat that changes with the seasons and is unique to the breed. The topcoat consists of a layer of long waterproof guard hairs beneath which is very dense, soft undercoat.

The coat is considerably longer and thicker in winter; complete with a full ruff, fluffy breeches and a big bushy tail. 


Number five:

Broad chest and a short, muscled back. Their building looks stocky and sturdy. The paws are short with round feet. The tail is thick and either short or average in length. Chubby cheeks make their head look more round; the short, thick and muscled neck complements this overall round look. The chin is well developed and solid

The eyes are large and round, as well as the head.


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Jiskefet said:


> First guess....
> 
> 1 - peterbald
> 
> ...


2 out of 5


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

1 - peterbald

2 - burmilla

3 Egyptian mau

4 - Siberian

5 - Ragdoll


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Jiskefet said:


> 1 - peterbald
> 
> 2 - burmilla
> 
> ...


Still 2.

Your guess at number 2 is very close!


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Burmilla is close???

Is it this Asian semi-longhaired cat? What is it called again???


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

1 - peterbald

2 - Asian semi-longhair

3 Egyptian mau

4 - NFC

5 - Ragamuffin


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Jiskefet said:


> 1 - peterbald
> 
> 2 - Asian semi-longhair
> 
> ...


1 and a half.

(I'll give you a clue RE number 2 and say the name begins with a 'T')


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

1 - peterbald

2 - tonkinese

3 Egyptian mau

4 - Siberian

5 - Ragamuffin


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Jiskefet said:


> 1 - peterbald
> 
> 2 - tonkinese
> 
> ...


Not Tonkinese, I'm afraid 

You have 1 and 4 right


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Peterbald
Tiffany
??? I don't know this one without googling - will wrack my brains

Siberian
British Long Hair


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

spid said:


> Peterbald
> Tiffany
> ??? I don't know this one without googling - will wrack my brains
> 
> ...


You're too good at this!

All right so far!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

JordanRose said:


> You're too good at this!
> 
> All right so far!


But I haven't a clue on that short hair - Initial letter?


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

spid said:


> But I haven't a clue on that short hair - Initial letter?


Two words- an A and an M.

I don't think they're hugely established over here but are definitely GCCF recognised- there's someone on here who shows one


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Australian Mist? (I thought they were long haired?) - If I'm right it shows how much I know! hahaha - is in thinking they were long haired.


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

spid said:


> Australian Mist? (I thought they were long haired?) - If I'm right it shows how much I know! hahaha - is in thinking they were long haired.


It is indeedy!! 

They do sound as though they should be long-haired don't they? I was surprised too, when I first Googled them. Beautiful cats though 

Your turn!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

what again!!!!!! Okay will go off and research!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Ah poo, I was too slow! Thanks for the descriptions though! JR, you're so very thoughtful!


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

spid said:


> what again!!!!!! Okay will go off and research!


Maybe do 'name the colour' this time to mix it up a bit? Seems to only be a couple of us playing anyway!


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

carly87 said:


> Ah poo, I was too slow! Thanks for the descriptions though! JR, you're so very thoughtful!


Never mind! You can now picture the different breeds in your mind anyway. There really are some wonderful looking cats out there- this game makes me realise just how much variety there is!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Okay struggling to upload pics and breed descriptions - this might be a while


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Pics are up breed descriptions to follow


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Breed descriptions

*cat 1* - come in longhair and shorthair-and a myriad of colors. The coat is a silky, flat-lying coat with little undercoat. Consequently there is little shedding and the coat requires little grooming. While the ears are the major feature of this special breed, other key characteristics of the are its large walnut shaped eyes and a medium-sized rectangular body. These cats are well-balanced, medium sized cats with a rounded head, a substantial muzzle and distinct whisker pads. They have an elegant, alert appearance with a sweet, open expression and their remarkable ears. While both have soft silky coats, the longhaired version also has a beautifully plumed tail.

*cat 2* - The ideal cat is a medium-sized cat with long legs. It should be in excellent physical condition, strong and muscular. It should appear as a graceful, statuesque, squarely built cat with a very upright posture. Also noticeable is the long neck, which blends into the base of the skull without tapering. Strikingly large round-tipped ears, equal to the length of the head are one of the main features. They should have a gentle, confident, outgoing and alert temperament. They should have good ear set and size. Excellently placed wide-set round eyes with good color. Markings are dark and medium large with spots running down thighs and legs. Markings should have good definition from the ground color.

*cat 3* this is is a Siamese type cat with a medium long coat in the Colorpoint colors: lynx point, tortie point or red/cream point.. The personality is similar to the parent breeds, active, playful and extremely affectionate and intelligent. They definitely want to be with their humans, on the lap, shoulder and if allowed in bed. They do talk, but usually only when they want to communicate something; and they have a variety of voices depending upon what they want to say. They are intelligent and have been known to learn to fetch, to find treats in pockets and to do other tricks. They adapt to their owners' routines, that is, if they don't train their humans first.
The coat is one of their most distinctive features, a soft, silky single coat that lies close to the body and develops into a plume on the tail. The fur should be two to three inches long on the body, longer and fuller on the tail to create the plume. Because there is no undercoat, they require little grooming and usually keep themselves immaculate. The fuller coat softens the lines of the cat, and they might not appear as extreme as their shorthaired parent breeds.

*cat 4* is an easy-going relaxed cat that resembles a soft, stuffed toy that you just want to pick up and hug. They have a tousled disarray to their dense coats that leads makes them look as though they are having a bad hair day! These gentle cats bring a smile to your face and a warmth to your heart just like that favorite toy did when you were young. These plush-coated, medium-sized cats with solid boning and bodies fill your arms when you pick them up for a quick hug and cuddle. They are a medium to large cat with strong, heavy boning giving them a substantial feel but take time to develop to their full maturity. The head is rounded with large round eyes and a sweet expression. The body is slightly rectangular and very muscular resulting in a firm feel under the soft coat.

*cat 5* is is a combination of white and colored patches with the colored patches restricted primarily to the head and tail. The body is a glistening chalk-white and the rich colors are on the head and the long magnificently plumed tail. (A tail that it tends to hold erect and waving when engaging in one of its favorite pastimes-running!) While the colored patches can be any of the traditional solid colors, the original color was a very rich red (auburn). 
The coat is semi-longhaired with no undercoat. It has a unique cashmere-like texture that makes it repel water and dirt. As the cat matures, the coat gets more and more lush. The semi-longhaired coat does not tangle easily however it is a good idea to brush them regularly to remove loose dead hair and help prevent furballs.


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Oh bugger, I have definitely missed the moron rounds haven't I?


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Aurelie said:


> Oh bugger, I have definitely missed the moron rounds haven't I?


There aren't many breeds left now - we've popped the breed descriptions on so Carly can play to. YOu can just look at the photos and guess - I did !


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

1: American curl
2:  Serengetti?
3:Balinese
4: Raggamuffin
5: Turkish Van


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Hmmmmm....


1- American curl

2- Savannah

3- Balinese

4- Chinchilla

5- Turkish Van


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

lymorelynn said:


> 1: American curl
> 2:  Serengetti?
> 3:Balinese
> 4: Raggamuffin
> 5: Turkish Van


3


JordanRose said:


> Hmmmmm....
> 
> 1- American curl
> 
> ...


2

Keep trying .


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

1: American Curl or Scottish Fold (can't make up my mind!)
2. Ocicat?
3. Balinese?
4. Is it curly? Selkirk Rex or rex variant?
5. Turkish Van, the only one I'm marginally sure about!

I'm stuffed if I win! Haven't really thought this one through... How am I gonna find pictures!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

carly87 said:


> 1: American Curl or Scottish Fold (can't make up my mind!)
> 2. Ocicat?
> 3. Balinese?
> 4. Is it curly? Selkirk Rex or rex variant?
> ...


Carly - you have 2 def and 1 that you need to decide which you are going for. 
American curl or Scottish FoLd (look at what others have said)
Selkirk Rex is a variant - I'll give you that as I took all reference out of curls because it is a Variant.
1 is AC or SC?
2 no
3 no
4 Selkirk Variant
5 Turkish Van

two more to get.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wow! Actually spotted one before anyone else! Ok.

1. American Curl
2. Serengeti? Total stab in the dark, but I can't think of any other spotties.
3. Oriental long-hair? Don't know what colour they are though.
4. Selkirk variant
5. Turkish Van


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Scottish Fold
Ocicat
Oriental Colorpoint Longhair
Selkirk Rex variant
Turkish Van


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

carly87 said:


> Wow! Actually spotted one before anyone else! Ok.
> 
> 1. American Curl
> 2. Serengeti? Total stab in the dark, but I can't think of any other spotties.
> ...


4 right 


MerlinsMum said:


> Scottish Fold
> Ocicat
> Oriental Colorpoint Longhair
> Selkirk Rex variant
> Turkish Van


2


----------



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

Oh I like these games.

I think MerlinsMum has them all this time so Ill join in next round if OK. 

X


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Ok, this is cooking my goose!

1. American curl.
2. Serengetti, really not sure. They are spotted, aren't they?
3. Javanese? Don't even know if they're SLH or SH, but I know, or think I know, that they're related to Siamese somehow... Possibly...
4. Selkirk Rex variant
5. Turkish Van.

And if that's not right.
1. Lovely cat
2. Gorgeous Cat.
3. The best (cuz it's CP of course) cat
4. Cuddle cat
5. Fluffmonster.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

carly87 said:


> Ok, this is cooking my goose!
> 
> 1. American curl.
> 2. Serengetti, really not sure. They are spotted, aren't they?
> ...


Yes you win!!!!!!!
Properly win.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Um...

What do we do now? I can't find pics!

Can I whisper the breeds in your ear and get you to post for me?


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

I seriously need to go back to cat breed school 

I just have no clue most of the time!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Ok, this is either going to work really well or go horribly, horribly wrong! Let's hope the photos don't have the breed names under them!

Most taken from Wikipedia, so I've no clue re the quality. Here goes nothing!


----------



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

1, NFC or Nebelung?
2, Snowshoe
3, ?
4, Chausie
5, ?


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Eh? Aren't the photos showing properly then?


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Nebelung
Blue point Thai
British Longhair
Abyssinian
Bengal


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wow, not bad! 3 out of 5!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

1: Nebelung
2: BSH colour point
3: Ragamuffin
4: Abyssinian
5: Bengal
I am not convinced about 2 and 3 though


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Nebelung
Somali
British Longhair
Abyssinian
Chaussie


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Stabs in the dark:

1- Nebelung (yummy!)

2- Tonkinese

3- British Longhair

4- Abyssinian

5- Toyger


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Blast, JR, you are right. I knew I knew the features of that 5th cat, it was literally staring me in the face, but couldn't put a name to it. Of course it's a toyger!!!!

My - corrected - guess:

Nebelung
Somali
British Longhair
Abyssinian
toyger

I think one of us just might have got it right this time, JR......


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Jiskefet said:


> Blast, JR, you are right. I knew I knew the features of that 5th cat, it was literally staring me in the face, but couldn't put a name to it. Of course it's a toyger!!!!
> 
> My - corrected - guess:
> 
> ...


I'd been sat wondering for a while- didn't look right to be a Bengal or any other tabby/ spotted breed. To be honest, I don't know what Toygers even look like, it was just the first thing that sprang to mind!!


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

JordanRose said:


> I'd been sat wondering for a while- didn't look right to be a Bengal or any other tabby/ spotted breed. To be honest, I don't know what Toygers even look like, it was just the first thing that sprang to mind!!


Well, in that case your subconscious memory must have helped you, for I am 100% sure it is a toyger. The shape of his face is an indication for his size, even if you cannot see his actual size very well on the photo.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Ok, no good at quoting, so just going to go through and cut and paste.

Lynn
1: Nebelung
2: BSH colour point
3: Ragamuffin
4: Abyssinian
5: Bengal
2 correct!

JR:
1- Nebelung (yummy!)

2- Tonkinese

3- British Longhair

4- Abyssinian

5- Toyger

3 correct!

JKF:
Nebelung
Somali
British Longhair
Abyssinian
toyger

3 correct!


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

carly87 said:


> JR:
> 1- Nebelung (yummy!)
> 
> 2- Tonkinese
> ...


Right, another go-

Nebelung

Apple Head Siamese? (Not convinced but can't place it. Beautiful cat!!)

Chinchilla

Abyssinian

Toyger


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Nebelung
balinese 
napoleon 
Abyssinian
toyger


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

JR:
Nebelung

Apple Head Siamese? (Not convinced but can't place it. Beautiful cat!!)

Chinchilla

Abyssinian

Toyger

Oooo, 4 correct!

JKF:
Nebelung
balinese 
napoleon 
Abyssinian
toyger

Sorry, still only 3.


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Getting there! Will do more thinking...


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

1: Nebelung
2: Blue point Thai
3: chinchilla
4: Abyssinian
5: Toyger

worked out on who got what right but 2 and 3 could still be wrong


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Aaaaaaand, we have a winner!

Well done Lynn!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I wish I could claim it was my knowledge of different cat breeds rather than working some of them out from the guesses of others 
I will see if I can find anything obscure to confound you all with


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

YAY! Well done, Lynn!! (Adds Thai cats to 'want' list. So beautiful!!)


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Nebelung
colourpoint shorthair
chinchilla
Abyssinian
toyger


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

New list







































Descriptions for Carly in a moment


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

this is the first time I've looked and thought, hey I think I know what some of them are... well, 3 of them I think I may know and I've cheated with the same response for 2 of them 

1. maybe a birman?
2. oriental shorthair
3. serengeti
4. unless this is a birman? (am not very good with long hair cats!) mind you maybe birmans are pointed colours?
5. javanese


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

First guess-

1- Burmilla

2- Khao Manee (Is that what they're called? Something like that, I'm sure!)

3- Savannah

4- British Longhair

5- Balinese


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

1: a medium-sized cat, but it is also stocky and heavy. This cat is somewhat compact while being very muscular with heavy boning.

a cat that is very rounded. The head is round and the tips of the ears are round. The profile shows a "break," and the eyes are very slightly slanted.

The coat of is short and soft. Because of the original pairing, the coat is also thick and dense.

2: pure white with a short, smooth, close-lying coat. They can have blue eyes, gold eyes or odd eyes with one of each colour. The odd eyed is the preferred variety. They are muscular, athletic cats of moderate foreign type and are reputed to be active, communicative and intelligent.

3: a domestic/wild hybrid with a spotted coat. a tall, long and exotic looking domestic cat

4: medium-sized cat. He is a moderate looking cat with no extremes. The head is a broad, modified wedge with high cheekbones. The ears are spaced well apart and are medium sized, with long fur coming out from the inside.

The eyes are somewhat oval and are set at an angle. The eye color is gold and intensifies with the cat's age.

While called a longhair, the fur is semi-long, with little or no undercoat. This coat makes the cat look like a long haired cat, but without the draping effect seen in some of the longhairs. The coat should be soft and silky.

5: a svelte but muscular body with long lines and a wedge-shaped head that is long and tapering from the narrow point of the nose outward to the tips of the ears, forming a triangle. The unusually large ears are wide at the base and pointed at the tip, giving them the same triangular shape as the head. Medium-size eyes are almond-shaped. The body is often described as tubular and is supported by long, slim legs, with the hind legs higher than the front legs. walks on small, dainty, oval paws and swishes a long, thin tail that tapers to a fine point. The appearance of the body is softened by a medium-length coat that is fine and silky. It is longest on the plumed tail.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Psygon said:


> this is the first time I've looked and thought, hey I think I know what some of them are... well, 3 of them I think I may know and I've cheated with the same response for 2 of them
> 
> 1. maybe a birman?
> 2. oriental shorthair
> ...


1 out of 5



JordanRose said:


> First guess-
> 
> 1- Burmilla
> 
> ...


3 out of 5 and very, very close on another one


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

1. BSH?
2. Foreign White
3. Savanna?
4. No idea at all. Let's say Balinese.
5. No idea at all!


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

lymorelynn said:


> 1 out of 5
> 
> 3 out of 5 and very, very close on another one


Hmm.

1- Burmilla

2- Khao Manee

3- Savannah

4- Tiffanie? Or maybe Chinchilla again?

5- Javanese


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

JordanRose said:


> Hmm.
> 
> 1- Burmilla
> 
> ...


Yes, we have a winner :thumbup1:
ETA it was a Tiffanie by the way


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

lymorelynn said:


> Yes, we have a winner :thumbup1:


Yay!!! 

I'll try and think of more cat breeds- will probably end up repeating some though...


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

carly87 said:


> 1. BSH?
> 2. Foreign White
> 3. Savanna?
> 4. No idea at all. Let's say Balinese.
> 5. No idea at all!


After my terrible attempts to find suitable descriptions Carly I am pleased to say number 3 is corrects and 2 was very close - JordanRose got them all


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

I'll start with the descriptions first, as it'll take longer for Carly to read these (if she's still playing!).


Number 1:

Bright green eyes, two layers of short thick fur, and a white coat. The coat is known as a "double coat," with the undercoat being soft, downy, and equal in length.

Number 2:

Short haired breed of medium foreign build with a unique head type which is quite unlike any other breed. The short wide wedge head with large low set very wide based ears and large oval eyes set on a slant with a 'wicked expression' give the breed it's 'pixie' face. The short, dense coat, which is soft in texture, has a distinctive wave or ripple especially over the back and sides

Number 3:

The head is massive with small, rounded ears, large, round, wide-set eyes and a short nose presenting a sweet expression. The body is compact and broad, with heavily-boned short legs. Tail is in proportion to the body. It is recognized in a variety of colors and patterns.

Number 4:

This wonderful breed comes in many sizes, colours and coat patterns and lengths. The Standard of Points states that they may be dainty of bone structure, high on the leg with a narrow, pointed profile, a close fitting coat and a long tail, or stocky, stirdy and square, standing low on short, fat, well muscled legs with a rounded profile and a short, bushy tail. 

Coat patterns range from solid to pointed, with any patterning in between being considered acceptable. Tortie, tabby, bicolour, cameo, smoke, shaded, mitted and patched are all permissible, as are any variations on those.


Number 5:

The head is a broad, modified wedge with a rounded appearance. The forehead should be moderately rounded. The body should appear rectangular with a broad chest and broad shoulders and moderately heavy muscling in the hindquarters, with the hindquarters being equally broad as the shoulders. 

There should be a fatty pad (omentum) in the lower abdomen. Fur length is to be slightly longer around the neck and outer edges of the face, resulting in the appearance of a ruff, and increasing in length from the top of the head down through the shoulder blades and back, with the coat on the sides and stomach being medium to medium long. Every colour and pattern is allowable, with or without white. Some color patterns, such as pure white, are rarer than others and are generally in greater demand.


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

As I'm running out of ideas, there are a couple of 'tricks' in this set- you have been warned!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Ooooo, I think I know some of them!

1. Russian White
2. Devon Rex
3. You haven't said if long or short haired, so either a Persian or a zottie, depending on whether it's long or short.
4. Justa
5. Muffin?


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

carly87 said:


> Ooooo, I think I know some of them!
> 
> 1. Russian White
> 2. Devon Rex
> ...


Wow!!! All right!

I was going to push for 'Exotic Longhair' for number 3 as Persian is just too obvious but I'm so impressed that I'll give you them all- you would, of course, have got there in the end anyway!

You're putting us to shame, Carly! We can see them crystal clear yet it takes us ages to guess them. Embarrassed face.

Your turn!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Nooooo way! Wow, I'm flabbergasted!

Going to have to bow out on a turn right now though as it's really late and I've got hospital and work in the morning. Can someone else take my go? It takes me ages to find pics! JR, what if I ping you the breeds I'd like. Could you find me pics?


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

1 khao manee

2 Devon Rex

3 Napoleon

4 justa

4 ragamuffin


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

JordanRose said:


> Wow!!! All right!
> 
> I was going to push for 'Exotic Longhair' for number 3 as Persian is just too obvious but I'm so impressed that I'll give you them all- you would, of course, have got there in the end anyway!
> 
> ...


WOW.....

I was considering Russian white for nr 1, as it looked like a white Russian Blue, but I didn't know they really existed...

I wasn't all that far off with the others, though....


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

carly87 said:


> Nooooo way! Wow, I'm flabbergasted!
> 
> Going to have to bow out on a turn right now though as it's really late and I've got hospital and work in the morning. Can someone else take my go? It takes me ages to find pics! JR, what if I ping you the breeds I'd like. Could you find me pics?


I'd be glad to! I'll PM you now...

Jiskefet, very good guesses!


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Well, I'm glad to be sitting out this round. Carly's set some corkers!


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

1 - haven't figured that one out yet....

2 - looks quite big, so my guess is a chausie

3 - cornish rex

4 ...... bobtail (have come across it before, but the name escapes me right now)

5 savannah?


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Jiskefet said:


> 1 - haven't figured that one out yet....
> 
> 2 - looks quite big, so my guess is a chausie
> 
> ...


One so far


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Chocolate Burmese
Not sure I'm stealing Jiskefets guess of Chausie
Manx possibly longhair so Cymric
LaPerm
???


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

I am not good at this at all, but am really enjoying this thread.

Prior to reading this, I was under the impression that there were only five breeds of cat _in the world_. To whit:

1) short-haired cat

2) long-haired cat

3) Siamese cat

4) stray cat

5) ginger bitey cat (A VERY rare breed - only one in the world - lives three doors up from me. Is a hairy vicious bastid. Attacks legs and dogs from the safety of bushes. Pees everywhere. Eats guinea pigs.)

The thread has really opened my eyes to the (possibly) millions of cat breeds out there. And now I want one of everything (except ginger biteys).


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

I seem to have gotten the order wrong in my previous post....

1 - still thinking - Balinese, maybe?

2 - I will stick with chausie for now and assume that is the one I got correct. Not sure, though

3 Thanks for the help on that one..... it's not cymric, I think, but it sounds like it.... Cyrillian (sp.????) It's a bobtail, though

4 if not a rex, then it must be LaPerm

5 I will assume for now it is not savannah, ..... serengeti, maybe


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

spotty cats said:


> Chocolate Burmese
> Not sure I'm stealing Jiskefets guess of Chausie
> Manx possibly longhair so Cymric
> LaPerm
> ???


Three so far! (The first one is close- Carly's been cruel and set a different name  )



Jiskefet said:


> I seem to have gotten the order wrong in my previous post....
> 
> 1 - still thinking - Balinese, maybe?
> 
> ...


Yep, 2 is correct- I would never have got that though! 

If you stick with your uncertain answer for number three, you have three correct altogether :yesnod:


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Burmilla
Chausie
Cyrillian bobtail
Laperm
Ocicat


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Bump.........


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Jiskefet said:


> Burmilla
> Chausie
> Cyrillian bobtail
> Laperm
> Ocicat


Sorry! Missed this before 

Two out of five. Your previous guess correctly identified number 3, but you changed your mind 

As for the fifth, it was featured earlier in the thread, if that helps...


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

JordanRose said:


> Three so far! (The first one is close- Carly's been cruel and set a different name :


It'd be called a Burmese here, and because I won't guess again I did google, google agrees with me


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Burmilla
Chausie
Cymric
Laperm
ocicat


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

spotty cats said:


> It'd be called a Burmese here, and because I won't guess again I did google, google agrees with me


You'd have to wait for Carly's verdict. I'd say Burmese is acceptable but that's not what was on my list so can't say whether you're right or wrong!



Jiskefet said:


> Burmilla
> Chausie
> Cymric
> Laperm
> ocicat


Three out of five. Getting there!


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Tonkinese
Chausie
Cymric
Laperm
bengal


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Jiskefet said:


> Tonkinese
> Chausie
> Cymric
> Laperm
> bengal


Still three, I'm afraid!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Going to be quite cruel. I want the proper name for the cat, and Burmese is not it. That's too easy! I will say that they are currently being used in Burmese outcross programmes.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

javanese
Chausie
Cymric
Laperm
Egyptian mau


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

JR? I can't remember what they were and my computer deleted the document!


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Jiskefet said:


> javanese
> Chausie
> Cymric
> Laperm
> Egyptian mau


Whoops! Sorry, missed this!

You have three now 

The two remaining (1 and 5) both begin with an 'S', if that helps?

Carly, should I PM you the right answers as a reminder?


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Nope, you go right ahead!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Nope. You carry on!


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Singapura and serengeti?


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Jiskefet said:


> Singapura and serengeti?


I'm afraid not. It's going to be a long one!


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Right, some rather random guesses within the general looks of these cats:

snowshoe and sokoke


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Jiskefet said:


> Right, some rather random guesses within the general looks of these cats:
> 
> snowshoe and sokoke


Just number one to get now! 

(The last is a Sokoke!)


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

In that case I suppose the first must be a rather traditional-looking siamese


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

I totally ignored sokoke, because we'd already had one.....
One of my pics was of a sokoke


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Jiskefet said:


> In that case I suppose the first must be a rather traditional-looking siamese


You've got the 'traditional' notion right, but not Siamese.

They were the foundation for breeding another 'mese', the Burmese. I think I'll open it up and allow you to research on that basis as I don't think you'll get it otherwise (it's a very tricky one!).


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

I don't get any further, the founder cat of the Burmese is Wong Mau, who is thought to be a siamese-burmese hybrid, and the only other term I can find is chocolate siamese. So I can only assume that this chocolate siamese is seen as a separate breed.....


----------

